# Need Help... (WACOM INTUOS DRIVERS PROBLEM)



## LinnyChanPL (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi..

I'm pretty upset right now so I'll try to make it clear&simple. 

>I own Wacom Intuos Draw tablet
>my op system is windows 8.1
>none of the drivers want to work (system message is like: DRIVER NOT FOUND/NOT LAUNCHED)
>tried to install every single one driver for intuos from wacom's site
>newest driver refuse to install and I get the message that api-ms-win-crt-runtime-l1-1-0.dll was not found
>tablet without drivers is basically second mouse...

I really lost hope now.

Can anyone help me...?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 9, 2016)

Well of course, I found your problem

Use Windows 7 like a real person. Windows 8 is for mobile and not fit for a desktop


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 9, 2016)

I've had some weird driver issues as well. It still works as a tablet but can't change the settings in hardware management anymore.   You could try oldversion(dot)com and see if any of the older drivers work for you.


----------



## LinnyChanPL (Oct 9, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> You could try oldversion(dot)com and see if any of the older drivers work for you.


*No results found*

So yeah


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 9, 2016)

LinnyChanPL said:


> *No results found*
> 
> So yeah



Windows 7

Or Windows 10


----------



## LinnyChanPL (Oct 9, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Windows 7
> 
> Or Windows 10



*sigh*
And everytime someone gives another solution you will reply WIN7 over again? Please. I'm sure there is a solution without degrading windows. Because it's not the first time it happened. I fixed that earlier but for some uknown reasons nothing works now.


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 9, 2016)

Maybe try installing the drivers in admin mode ?


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 9, 2016)

Changing windows versions won't help, here's someone having the same issue but in win 10.  Though the steps listed to try and fix it might work for you, worth a shot.  www.reddit.com: THE TABLET DRIVER WAS NOT FOUND :( • /r/wacom 

I'm having the same issue and use 8.1 as well so I'll be giving it a shot as well soon enough


----------



## LinnyChanPL (Oct 10, 2016)

Just woke up. Fresh mind = better thinking. I GOT IT TO WORK! 

First I uninstalled all previous drivers. Unplugged tablet. Installed the 6.3.15-3 version. (Newest is 6.3.17-3 and won't install still). Plugged tablet again so it appeared in manager. Restarted my laptop. Now it works. Curious for how long tho...



Zenoth said:


> I'm having the same issue and use 8.1 as well so I'll be giving it a shot as well soon enough


hope what I did will help you!


----------

